# CDC and their Zombie apocalypse



## Pauline1954 (Sep 12, 2021)

Really!  I'm beginning to really dislike the way these people are acting. What the heck happened to being an adult and talking straight transparent truth?  Oh right.    PROPAGANDA is the Art of PERSUASION  



https://www.cdc.gov/cpr/zombies/#/page/1


----------



## Devi (Sep 12, 2021)

I quite agree. How is that adult behaviour ... or truth. On a government website, as well.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 12, 2021)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is just plain nuts. I thought you posted one of those goof websites using a VPN to alter the URL. I think it's time for the DEA to head to Atlanta with a truck load of NIK drug test kits.

www.cdc.gov/cpr/zombies/#/page/1

Obviously the CDC rubber stampers are huffing the ink.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 12, 2021)

Stupid


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 12, 2021)

Truth is stranger than fiction.  And when I hear things that seem far out there and conspiracy like theories, wellwell now im beginning to ponder the thought of a claim. So i begin my search and wind up on this zombie propaganda page.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 12, 2021)

Maybe its their way of preparing us for the next pandemic......do they know something we don't?  Zombies??


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 13, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> Really!  I'm beginning to really dislike the way these people are acting. What the heck happened to being an adult and talking straight transparent truth?  Oh right.    PROPAGANDA is the Art of PERSUASION
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/cpr/zombies/#/page/1


How was this brought to your attention?  Where you looking for information from the CDC and stumbled upon it, or were you referred to it?

How is this comic book ( graphic novel?) intended to be distributed?  Who is the intended audience and under what circumstances?


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 19, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> How was this brought to your attention?  Where you looking for information from the CDC and stumbled upon it, or were you referred to it?
> 
> How is this comic book ( graphic novel?) intended to be distributed?  Who is the intended audience and under what circumstances





Oris Borloff said:


> How was this brought to your attention?  Where you looking for information from the CDC and stumbled upon it, or were you referred to it?
> 
> How is this comic book ( graphic novel?) intended to be distributed?  Who is the intended audience and under what circumstances?



Really doesnt matter how I learned of it.  And im not the cdc i just found it. You should write them and ask them all your how and why questions.  This way you can get your answers from the horses mouth.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 19, 2021)

Looks like a spoof to me, but if you want to believe it's legit I don't care.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 19, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Looks like a spoof to me, but if you want to believe it's legit I don't care.


It's there, but I had to look for it.  Here's the intro and links from the page:

Zombie Preparedness Graphic Novel

CDC has a fun way of teaching about emergency preparedness. Our graphic novel, “Preparedness 101: Zombie Pandemic” demonstrates the importance of being prepared in an entertaining way that people of all ages will enjoy. Readers follow Todd, Julie, and their dog Max as a strange new disease begins spreading, turning ordinary people into zombies. Stick around to the end for a surprising twist that will drive home the importance of being prepared for any emergency. Included in the novel is a Preparedness Checklist so that readers can get their family, workplace, or school ready before disaster strikes.

View the novel
Download PDF pdf icon[PDF – 12 MB]
Download novel on Google Booksexternal icon
Download text transcript pdf icon[PDF – 106 KB]


----------



## Judycat (Sep 19, 2021)

As I said before. I don't care.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 19, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> It's there, but I had to look for it.  Here's the intro and links from the page:
> 
> Zombie Preparedness Graphic Novel
> 
> ...


Nice sleuthing!   A little weird for my tastes, but I am but a relic from the past and this sort of comic book media is what millennials can more closely relate to.


----------

